# Insatlling flagpole on fiberglass column



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Fiberglass looks to only be about 1/4" thick, should I use screws or anchors with screws, or not mount in column at all.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

how much weight are you talking about with the flag and pole ??
when in doubt - always over build.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: PVC flagpole on fiberglass column*

CORRECTION: I believe porch columns are made with PVC, not fiberglass!!!


Flagpole is you r normal size for mounting on columns but it is pretty heavy.

Johhny: when you reference overbuild, I still don't know which method would be stronger, except for not mounting in column. Another thought....there is a 4x4 wooden post at center of column maybe I should get some extra long screws to reach but columns are 6" so I would have about 1" between mount and wooden post where screw isn't in anything (except for the 1/4" column.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Dawg - the problem with my flag pole holder that held a 2'x4' flag
was not the anchor screws - it was the cheap, flimsy metal bracket that
twisted off in the first wind gust. (I knew better, but oh well).
if you can fabricate something heftier than the store-bought bracket, 
and maybe the longer screws that reach the wood foundation,
would give you the best anchor.
a thought just came to mind that if you are putting force on the column
and wood post, could you possibly pull something apart ??
or - do like the rain gutter guys do - put a PVC tube spacer over the nail so as not
to pull the gutter into the roof edge.
you could drill a hole in the column big enough that a piece of 1/2" CPVC pipe can go into
then the screws you use will not be putting force on the column but, directly
on the internal wood post. [hope that makes sense to you].
the hole can easily be filled later down the road with a number of materials
such as bondo, epoxy putty, etc. if the need arises.
or - switch gears and install it on the house wall with the appropriate anchors.

without seeing your situation in person, I would say: "go ahead and
use the hardware you have". and IF it fails, then take the steps necessary
for more secure mounting methods.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

the pole mount looks very sturdy, that wouldn't be the problem. I am leaning towards the longer screws to hit wooden post...If I wanted to try with the shorter screws that I have first, would you recommend the anchors, or just screws to be stronger? I am thinking no plastic anchors.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yep - skip the anchors if you want. that should be pretty stout.
good luck !!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How hard will it be to fix if the fiberglass fails .
If the post is round I would be tempted to get a couple SS claps to go around it.
https://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Release-Diameter-inch-pounds-Stainless/dp/B0773JQ4FN


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes - clamps will be good too. available at autoparts stores 
and Lowe's and Home Depot in the HVAC dept.
to me, PVC and fiberglass is very easy repair. 
with a little research, like on YouTube, you too can do it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Johnny_inFL said:


> yes - clamps will be good too. available at autoparts stores
> and Lowe's and Home Depot in the HVAC dept.
> to me, PVC and fiberglass is very easy repair.
> with a little research, like on YouTube, you too can do it.


The upside of bigger damage is next time you could put some wood inside to screw to.:biggrin2:


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

post is square,...I am planning on using long wood screws to hit 4x4 inside, I don't think this would cause bigger damage to pvc post, do y'all


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Then something like this would allow you to tighten to the anchors instead of the fiberglass.








https://www.windstormproducts.com/2...8-8-stainless-steel-with-1-1-8-threaded-stud/


----------

